
Can Sites Like Hacker News Save the Internet? - theNJR
https://www.nicholasjrobinson.com/blog/culture-2-0/the-return-of-niche-communities
======
bitpush
The title is editorialized, not sure why? The original title is "The Return of
Niche Communities"

\----

For me, niche communities are good but it is sort of a bubble. It helps you
reinforce ideologies that you already agree with. I rarely get my mind changed
here on HN.

~~~
theNJR
Great point about the bubble. I believe that is why niche communities work.
Massive social platforms were an experiment in creating some sort of post-
tribal form of human organization, and it failed miserably.

